# Paracetamol for a Month Old Baby?



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, I took my month old baby to my GP yesterday as he is suffering from colic.  The doctor prescribed him paracetamol 2mls to be taken 30 minutes before his pain usually starts which is around 9pm.  However, it states clearly on the box that it should not be given to babies under the age of 2 months, indeed the pharmacist who prescribed it seemed surprised that I'd been given it for my child as he's only a month.

As yet I haven't given it to him - my gp is very experienced and I don't want to question him, but I really don't know about giving this to my boy.  Could you offer any advice?

Thanks. x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is licensed over 2 months in the datasheet.

I also need to know what your baby weighs and whether they were full term and healthy.

I would double check with the prescriber if you are concerned.

I need to check a book that I do not have at home and won't be back at work until Tuesday.

If you want to speak to someone who can look into it properly before then you can ring your local hospital medicines information department within the pharmacy and they can look it up in the neonatal dosing book for you.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Holly, he was born on his due date and is healthy. He was last weighed on Tuesday and is 8lb 13oz, he was 6lb 10oz at birth and he's spot on on the weight measurement graph in his red book (forget what that graph is called!)  i think l'll contact the gp tomorrow to raise my concerns. Thanks again. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Paracetamol is licensed in 2 months and over but can be given to younger children if dose is calculated according to both age and/or weight. There are different dose ranges depending on age. Is you baby under 1 month or over 1 month? The dose ranges are noted below.


Under 1 month, 10-15mg/kg every 6-8 hrs; max 30mg/kg/day. 
1-3 months, 30mg every 4-6 hrs; max 4 doses in 24 hrs
So long as the dose is correctly calculated it is okay to give. Do you know how much your LO weighs in kgs? A more conservative dose would be a 30mg dose, which is equivalent to 1.25ml volume of standard paracetamol suspension (120mg/5ml strength)
Did GP suggest any other options to try and relieve the colic? As Holly says, if you are concerned, then do speak to GP again.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry posts crossed. Have worked out that your son is 4kg now and was exactly 1 month when seen. Very young babies handle drugs differently and this changes as they grow. Sometimes younger babies can actually need slightly more. 1 month and younger need between 40-60mg per dose. A 2 ml dose of paracetamol suspension is equivalent to 48mg.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks so much Mazv.  Based on what you've written I assume that it would be ok to give him the 2ml dose if needed?  My heads so muddled at the minute  

The gp suggested the usual - infacol, gripe water etc all of which we've tried.  I tried him on colief yesterday but I find it very impractical especially for night time feeds and his nappy was very very runny this morning and leaked.  My gp was quite cynical about colief as he said that it's unlikely he's lactose intolerant as he only gets cranky in the evening and he never throws his bottles up.

I really don't know what the paracetamol could do and I've never heard it being prescribed for colic, but I suppose we could give it a try.

Thanks again. XX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The paracetamol is purely an analgesic so it doesn't treat the colic as such but it will ease any pain or discomfort. It would be okay to give him the 2ml dose given weight and age as it's just a one off dose at night and you aren't giving it routinely through the day as well.

To be honest it is debatable whether these colic products truly work or not. Baby massage can sometimes help by cycling the legs to help shift any trapped wind. Ask if your HV runs any classes or if there is anything available locally.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Mazv, as always thanks so much. x


----------

